# How much would you pay...



## youngunix (Oct 25, 2014)

_nGPU = nVidia Quadro FX 4800
eGPU = embedded GPU_

How much would you pay for an {HP} $nGPU used and it is considered a legacy product according to nVidia?

I'm looking for a cheap alternative to $eGPU (not for gaming), and since workstation GPU's seems to have some special features/drivers and work well with OpenGL. I found a few of the $nGPUs on E-bay for around $110, but some people on YouTube claimed to have gotten them for almost half that price.


----------



## Oko (Oct 25, 2014)

As a video card I would not take it even if you pay me $100. That thing consumes a LOT of electricity. A LOT! You will not need any heat source this winter as long as that thing is working properly. And I am talking Midwest winter conditions here.

If you want to play with CUDA programming I guess it is worth $10-$15. Note that FreeBSD is not an officially supported platform for CUDA by nVidia so I would recommend Red Hat or its Springdale Linux clone if you don't have money for Red Hat.


----------



## youngunix (Oct 26, 2014)

Compared to the GTX 770, it only consumes 150 Watts vs 230 Watts. I have no interest in CUDA programming (there are a million distributions way better than Red Hat). And I wish I could pay even $50 for it, but the eBay seller is asking for twice as much.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 26, 2014)

For about £75 ($100) you can pick up a decent Thinkpad X61 with an Intel GMA 965 graphics card. That thing is extremely well supported by open-source operating systems and packs a pretty decent punch in terms of performance. It can run Quake III at full FPS (limited by the screen refresh) and supports OpenGL 2.1 (and more via ARB extensions) using the open-source Intel graphics stack.

If you are interested in OpenGL development, this device is a must.


----------

